# Afternoon not morning sickness....



## saffy1978

Does anyone else get afternoon, not morning sickness? I've noticed that around 3pm I start to feel quite queasy.. and today has been really bad to the point of having sicky burps with acid in it. It just comes out the blue like a big wave and it's only just easing off now. I haven't actually been sick.. I wish I could. 
I've found that eating little and often helps in the past... but today I just can't face eating something to take it away. It's not good for me because I usually start making my childrens dinner around 3pm but I've had to get my OH to do it today as the thought of cooking has really turned my stomach. Not good when he goes back to work next week and isn't home until 6pm!
Any tips ladies?


----------



## hopefulfor09

I too get afternoon sickness....and usually late at night sickness. I find sucking on a lemon or a lime helps. Also drink lots of water.......


----------



## ethan amelia

i tend to get evening sickness. Iv been off work this week so staying up later on an evening and get really quesy and tend to throw up around 11pm!!!


----------



## mrsty

yup me too Saffy... i find ice cubes work really well.... plus they're free and healthy :)


----------



## Mrs A

me to saffy :)


----------



## amyw044

i get anytime of day sickness! x


----------



## Dinks

Mine tends to start at about 7pm ish. I find that milk, yoghurts etc tend to help me.


----------



## Tracey2008

I am also getting really waves of sickness in the afternoon that goes into the evening. I dont know if its because I am starting to get tired then thats why it seems to peak but I havent been able to cook tea for the family all week :( I have felt so guilty as hubby has been coming home from work and then having to feed the children and himself while I have had my head down the toilet. I hope it passes quickly! I havent really found anything that is helping it. I have gone off nearly everything the only thing I feel safe with is water and ice pops. I hope your feeling better soon ;)


----------



## hibiscus07

Yeah, I still haven't had any vomiting at all but I do notice I feel more nauseated in the late afternoon and at night, right before bedtime, but none in the AM. Good to know it's not just me.


----------



## x-li-x

i had ms all throught out the day for last 2-3 weeks, but it does tend to pik up more in the afternoon along with extreme tiredness, sometimes it gets to the point if i move im sick. hope it passes soon, i miss being able to play with my son more. 

hope we all feel better soon ladies
xx


----------



## JennTheMomma

I get morning sickess from the time I get up, until I go to bed. It should really be called pregnancy sickness.


----------



## OULINA

i mostly feel it all day long but for a couple of days now i get it once i get back from work... i eat my lunch i feel ok and then after about 20min it starts... eating something every now and then does make it kinda go away ...but it always comes back... i am just glad i havent vomited yet ... i never thought of sucking on ice cubes maybe i should try that ...no calories too...hm thats sounding very good...


----------



## Diet_Coke

Thought I'd bump this thread. I only seem to get sick in the evenings. Turns out I'm not alone.


----------



## Elaina

So glad you bumped this thread I thought my body was just being strange


----------



## AFwife77

Glad to see I'm not alone! I feel so crappy during the day but can't puke..lol


----------



## Libbi

i feel rotten and so tired from about 2pm on


----------



## megangrohl

saffy1978 said:


> Does anyone else get afternoon, not morning sickness? I've noticed that around 3pm I start to feel quite queasy.. and today has been really bad to the point of having sicky burps with acid in it. It just comes out the blue like a big wave and it's only just easing off now. I haven't actually been sick.. I wish I could.
> I've found that eating little and often helps in the past... but today I just can't face eating something to take it away. It's not good for me because I usually start making my childrens dinner around 3pm but I've had to get my OH to do it today as the thought of cooking has really turned my stomach. Not good when he goes back to work next week and isn't home until 6pm!
> Any tips ladies?

I get morning sickness, afternoon sickness, evening/bed time sickness lol it seems it doesnt matter what time of day it is and i get really sick. it sucks! tums seem to help at night since its mostly due to over production of stomach acids and such. I hope u feel better soon


----------



## nlz2468

yeh mainly afternoon/nightime but sometimes morning i tend to feel nausea after i eat thats when it hits me! x


----------

